# Screen text looks so tiny on Macbook Pro Retina



## Sword7 (Aug 16, 2015)

I recently memstick image on my USB thumb drive.  I tried to boot it on my MacBook Pro 13 inches Retina but screen text looks extremely tiny to read for me.  How do I make text bigger to read easily?

It successfully boot on MacBook Pro Retina with using its own firmware.  However, I tried to boot it with rEFInd boot manager but it crashed with 'no boot device available'.  rEFInd correctly displayed FreeBSD icon on boot menu screen.

Thanks!!
Sword7


----------



## Tabs (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm not sure you can actually - I would instead take a look at loading the vesa driver into the kernel and changing the screen resolution down.

I have a few mac mini servers running FreeBSD and IMHO there's no need to bother with rEFInd anymore, the FreeBSD uefi image booted and installed without any issues for me - just a shame you can't have a root ZFS volume yet


----------

